# Midwood Ambulance, Brooklyn, NY



## emt seeking first job (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone know anything about their hiring process ?

I filled out their form, gave it to the dispatcher, but he just told me to call a certain guy in a few weeks. When I initially called, they made it seem like they would interview anyone who showed up. Their website reads they are hiring for all shifts.

I called the hiring contact, and he said there are no open positions until possibly July 13, when FDNY hires ?

Anyone have any insight ?


----------



## firecoins (Jul 6, 2010)

sorry.  Keep trying different companies.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you for your reply.

Of course, I printed out the NYS DOH list. I am submitting to every private out there.

Midwood would be my first choice, there a large organization, and they are near where I live.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Dec 24, 2010)

*bouncing thread, been awhile since I first asked*

Hi, if anyone is familiar with their process? Do they ask skills questions at interview?

I know they have a freeze at the moment.

If anyone has some inside info on the process, please post or pm.

Thank you.


----------



## bahnrokt (Dec 24, 2010)

Best bet may be to catch of of their crews waiting for a call and have a chat with them.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Dec 24, 2010)

bahnrokt said:


> Best bet may be to catch of of their crews waiting for a call and have a chat with them.




I do that all the time.

However, in the semi-anonymous realm of the forum, someone might share.

Even anyone who just went through the process recently.

Many people there were hires over two years ago, when reportedly, if you walked through the door with a tech card and decent appearance, they would hire on the spot.

Since then more people got cards, hospitals closed, they can pick and choose.


----------

